# Masters of the Bow 28 June 2009 at 8 pm GMT on CMGCHAT



## violinland (Jun 10, 2009)

****************MASTERS of the BOW***************

>>8 pm (20.00) GMT SUNDAY EVENING ON CMGCHAT<<
*

***************MASTERS of the BOW***************

>>8 pm (20.00) GMT SUNDAY EVENING ON CMGCHAT<<

This Sunday evening's programme will be aired at 8 pm (20.00)GMT.

Regrettably, last week's MASTERS of the BOW could not be broadcast. As many of you will have discovered the CMGCHAT web site was down. As a result which, no one could log on to the site. This situation continued for the whole of Sunday evening and throughout the day on Monday. At 1 am on Tuesday morning, the site was again up and running. During the week, I monitored the site and am delighted to report that the log in time has improved. Each time I have logged in the access time has been about seven seconds. One can only assume that the site was down for maintenance.

This evening's programme will be the same as last week's with a repeat of the stunning recordings of Efrem Zimbalist playing the Carmen Fantasy arr Sarasate. Also included is a request from one of our regular listeners for the Brahms Double, 2nd move Andante with Mischa Mischakoff.

Joseph Walfsthal .......... Melodie, Gluck arr Kreisler
Ondricek ..................... Cavatina Raff
Efrem Zimbalist ........... Carmen Fantasy arr Sarasate

A unique opportunity to hear rare 78 rpm recordings and "OFF THE AIR" broadcasts of the world's greatest violinists of the past. This is the only programme of its kind on the Internet.

Requests or comments can be sent to our e-mail address - 
[email protected]

I do hope you will make time to join me.

.....and now

*...............HOW TO LOG INTO CMGCHAT MASTERS of the BOW...............*

*To hear the programme go to http://www.cmgchat.co.cc at 8 PM (21.00) GMT Sunday evenings

Open your browser and enter, or click on this link: http://www.cmgchat.co.cc

You will see a screen telling you it is connecting and then authenticating..

Ignore any requests to update programs, this will not effect your log in

When this has completed you will see on the left hand side of the screen at the bottom a box labeled LOGIN.

Click on LOGIN and a small box appears up at the top left.

Log in with your name then press ENTER.

You will see a screen telling you it is connecting and then authenticating

Then in the upper panel on the left there are the names of the people who have joined the session including your own name.

One of the names will be VIOLINLAND, CLICK on the word VIOLINLAND

a box will appear with my picture at the bottom of the left hand panel, you should now be able to hear me.

PLEASE do not activate your web camera while connected to CMGCHAT.

To make comments or ask questions please use the box labeled TYPE HERE*


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheniston: Zimbalist's Sarasate is on CD. I've it. 
Cheers.


----------

